# New Wheels



## Speedy McD (May 20, 2011)

Love the wheel! Same one I am looking at. How is the ride difference from 16" to 17"?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good. I like it.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Honestly can't tell the difference. Not big enough to make it a rough ride, still plenty of tire. Definately changes the look of the car. tirerack.com has them for a good price, not that I've checked anywhere else though. Says they now won't be ready to ship till Aug 8 or so.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

OK so apparently these rims are impossible to get a decent picture of with my camera. All you see is just the black, no rim detail, so this is the best I have right now.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

love it, i want the same ones.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i don know how you drive but,do the rims feel strudy they look cheaply made like they look like there gonna bend,i just wanna know how there holden up


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

The last comment is so lame. How the heck can you say "they look like there gonna bend" from a photo? Sparco is a name brand, not to say that name brands don't have issues sometimes, but I'm sure they will work just fine. What wheels are you buying that bend so easily, or should I ask what kind of driving do you do cause if you are bending wheels then you are driving deliberately into pot holes or buying really really cheap wheels.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

getblended said:


> The last comment is so lame. How the heck can you say "they look like there gonna bend" from a photo? Sparco is a name brand, not to say that name brands don't have issues sometimes, but I'm sure they will work just fine. What wheels are you buying that bend so easily, or should I ask what kind of driving do you do cause if you are bending wheels then you are driving deliberately into pot holes or buying really really cheap wheels.


you sir can not talk i bent my steelies unlike you i drive mountains roads getting into auto x and sparco is a name brand for steering wheels and seats i did some research to find that these wheels are made and desgined by oz just made in japan and have sparcos name on them,and for me buying cheap wheels ive never bought cheap wheels ive never bought new wheels that is


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

YOU SIR can't say I don't drive mountain roads. I never said that sparco was a manufacturer of wheels. I said they are a name brand and with that said, I highly doubt they would put there name on anything less than quality. YOU SIR, can't say that they look like they'd bend ESPECIALLY SIR, if you have "never bought new wheels"


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Such a gentlemanly conversation, lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

getblended said:


> YOU SIR can't say I don't drive mountain roads. I never said that sparco was a manufacturer of wheels. I said they are a name brand and with that said, I highly doubt they would put there name on anything less than quality. YOU SIR, can't say that they look like they'd bend ESPECIALLY SIR, if you have "never bought new wheels"


the thing is your stirring the pot because you dont even own these rims so stfu im asking the person with the rims not you so gtfo


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Drive carefully and your rims wont "bend" lol. Avoid pot holes, those KILL rims!


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

i like the wheels a lot, good pick!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i don know how you drive but,do the rims feel strudy they look cheaply made like they look like there gonna bend,i just wanna know how there holden up


These wheels are actually quite strong. They are made of better materials (better aluminum alloy) and are made using a better technique (forged vs cast). The overall wheel is probably a bit stronger than the factory wheels.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

fixed one of the closeup images - render a bit more detail


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

How dare you Sir get upset with me and then use acronyms to try and upset me. I just love your type. Tough forum bullies. I'm shaking in my knickers Sir. Haha. So lame. Ps, if theres a pot to stir, I'm gonna stir it just to piss you off.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

lol im over these rims,im gonna do it the right way in iether waiting a long time for some mesh wheels or get adapters like kevin


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

I was looking at those wheels on tirerack myself, and my eco is white, but after see them on it... ehhhhh... i'm not feeling it. I'll find something else, thanks for posting them.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

To all you sirs, not sure about looking cheap, but I highly doubt there will be any issues with quality. A car with the amount of power this car has should have no worries about bending rims...unless you're slamming curbs and potholes, which usually cracks the rims. Steel rims can bend easier because of the style. And yeah they're not made by Sparco, I was suprised when I found out the OZ wheels on my Lancer were made by Enkei


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

getblended said:


> How dare you Sir get upset with me and then use acronyms to try and upset me. I just love your type. Tough forum bullies. I'm shaking in my knickers Sir. Haha. So lame. Ps, if theres a pot to stir, I'm gonna stir it just to piss you off.


I like you...just because I really don't like him. :sigh:

..BTW hows that base Cruze going for you haha!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> lol im over these rims,im gonna do it the right way in iether waiting a long time for some mesh wheels or get *adapters* like kevin


Adapters are the right way?ROFL!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

BigSlim said:


> To all you sirs, not sure about looking cheap, but I highly doubt there will be any issues with quality. A car with the amount of power this car has should have no worries about bending rims...unless you're slamming curbs and potholes, which usually cracks the rims. Steel rims can bend easier because of the style. And yeah they're not made by Sparco, I was suprised when I found out the OZ wheels on my Lancer were made by Enkei


Where abouts are you in Houston?


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

North Houston. 1960/249 area. I work down at 290 and 1960.


----------



## WhodiSun1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The rims in the photo shoot were 18s. At least there better than your stealies.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

how much did it cost you?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice! looking at the exact same wheel in 18s, a great light weight wheel and look fantastic.


----------



## Chevyisforlife (Mar 8, 2015)

tracepk said:


> Nice! looking at the exact same wheel in 18s, a great light weight wheel and look fantastic.


I'm doing exactly the same! I have been looking around online and tire rack only has 2 18" gloss black rims in stock  I'm considering going the plasti dip route and using a glorifier on the matte black rims to get the gloss look.


----------

